# Owner - Avenue Guitars



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Unconfirmed. I gleemed this off a post on FB



> Hey you guys , for anyone that knew him, Brian Schultze owner of Avenue Guitars in Edmonton passed away from cancer this weekend


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

I haven't heard firsthand, but was told about it yesterday. Pretty sad.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

RIP Brian. You always treated me well in business and personally.

Seeing him at the show last weekend was a shock, I hadn't been aware he was ill. He looked very much like my father looked in late stage cancer, so I honestly can't say this news is a surprise.

I do wonder what the succession plan is with the store.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Sad news indeed.
Condolences to his family & friends.

I was just there on Thursday--a fun place to look around in.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Ah man.... I only met Brian a few times but he was a super dude and I got along with him really well. Sad to hear.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I can't say I knew Brian that well but I knew his store and was thankful for it. It was before the age of internet forums where its easy to get questions on gear answered, the crew he had working the store did a lot in my guitar/pedal/amp education and upbringing. He appraised a few of guitars for me, really knew his stuff. I appreciate what he did for Edmonton with Avenue Guitars being at the top of the list for cool and custom stuff and instruments.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Wow, I used to live directly behind Avenue Guitars. I didn't know Brian well, but I spoke/dealt with him several times when I lived in Edmonton. Kind of eerie to think he is gone. Life is too short.

RIP


----------



## Capn Rory (Mar 23, 2007)

My sincere condolences to his family and friends. I have known him since the early 80's and he was always helpful and genuine. I will remember him fondly.


----------



## highwayjones (May 26, 2006)

Rest in Peace Brian. I'm glad that I was able to stop by and say hello this past May when I was in Edmonton.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Although I didn't know Brian personally, the fact that he made what must have been a great personal effort to represent Avenue Guitars at the guitar show really demonstrates what he was made of. I hope his legacy lives on in his spirit.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

This is very sad. I was shocked when I saw him at the show, but good on him for coming out. Guitars and especially vintage ones were his passion. RIP.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

nkjanssen said:


> Brian was a bit of an enigma. I could never quite figure him out. I always respected what he was able to build, though. I've been in a lot of guitar shops all over the world and I don't think I've ever been in one quite like Avenue. Even way back when they were called "Cameron Guitars" and located north of downtown, it's always been a blast to kill an hour browsing in there. Definitely the only place around here with a large stash of $10,000+ guitars. I also always appreciated his support of the Edmonton Folk Music Festival. He donated a fairly expensive guitar to their raffle every single year. Overall, he brought a lot of enjoyment to the Edmonton guitar community over the years. Sad to hear of his passing.


Every city needs a store like that one.
I wish there was one locally.

And also owners like that.


----------



## Noise Supply (May 31, 2013)

Really sad news. Condolences to his family and friends.

I've been to Avenue Guitars quite a few times - to window shop, buy effects pedals, buy strings or small accessories, and to get the odd setup. I didn't know the owner (Brian), and he usually wasn't there when I was. But I do remember several years ago when I was there, he was in, and he found out I was a Rickenbacker fan. I can't remember if it came up in conversation or perhaps I was dropping off or picking up my 360. But when he found out I was a Ric fan, he went to the back and brought out a limited edition 360 (I believe it was the 75th anniversary edition) - it had an unusual purplish finish with some gold accent. I remember having a bit of a wow moment and thinking it was quite the treat to be viewing and holding this special guitar. He had nothing to gain from showing me the guitar, as I gave off no indication that I was in the market for any guitar let alone one as special as that; but I think he realized I'd get a kick out of it since I am a Ric fan. I always thought that was a nice thing to do for a customer.

It is a special feat to build a business like Avenue Guitars - it obviously takes a special type of person.


----------



## Stevo (Apr 3, 2008)

I knew Bryan for a long time, I am going to miss him a lot. Such a great guy. He always took time to show me all the new stuff at the store whenever I was in and he let me take (expensive!) guitars, amps, and pedals home to demo for a week at a time to see if it worked with my rig.

I am glad I got to see him at the guitar show for the final time and say a few words to him.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I never met Bryan, but last week I was on Whyte Ave with my daughter and grand-daughter and there was Avenue Guitars. Only had a few minutes but, my god, my type of guitar store. Offered my condolences to the staff. Very nice people.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

What's the future for Avenue? Do any of you fine Edmonton folks know what's going down?


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

WCGill said:


> What's the future for Avenue? Do any of you fine Edmonton folks know what's going down?


I was in today and asked. Mrs. Schultze (Brian's wife, who is not at least front end active in the store) owns everything and current plans are to continue the operation as-is. Looks like they might have gone through an inventory, stuff (pedals, amps) is restacked and a little more organized.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

never met the guy, but have made a few purchases there.

RIP and my condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## ga20t (Jul 22, 2010)

I've made many deals with Avenue and Brian specifically over the years. He was always a gentle and fair guy, instantly likeable, and the type of person you would go out of your way to support over the years because you knew he would always do right by you. Brian and his store were and are a gift to the city. So sad to hear the news. Condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## DrHook (Oct 28, 2013)

I was in there today and bought the last black paisley mexi-strat they had kicking around. Brian's wife now owns the store and her plans are to keep it going which is pretty great news for us, but still sad for her and their family and friends that Brian has passed. He personally sold me a Gibson SG Zoot, and Les Paul Gary Moore BFG, I'll never part with them. He was so great to deal with.


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

Just heard this news today. I dealt with Brian for some time as a supplier and had the pleasure of meeting him in person at NAMM one year. Struck me as a really great dude and a genuine person. I will certainly miss ringing him up every so often to chat.


----------



## WCGuitars (Oct 23, 2013)

I knew Brian and Cameron since the old days. Brian was a first class guy. Rest in peace buddy!


----------



## Ernest (Sep 30, 2009)

I just came across this thread, and while Brian died months ago, as a long time customer and friend I thought I should comment. Most folks don't know how fortunate we were to have a guy like Brian with his knowledge, willingness to bring in some really rare and expensive guitars, a willingness to take trades ( good for us gear hounds), and a pretty good guy to boot. I wish his wife, Jackie, all the best in keeping the store going, but I know that much of the unusual and unique pieces will have to be weeded out. Brian's love of instruments and tendency to collect and hoard benefited those of us who love to pick through all that stuff and occasionally buy the odd neat piece. However, it also led to an enormous over-stock situation and a lot of money tied up in inventory, not the most efficient business practice. What he had in the store was the tip of the ice burg. He had stuff stored all over the place, and soon after he died a unique guitar that he had purchased new about 15 years ago came to the surface and I bought it. That was added to a long list of guitar and amps I bought from Brian. When I look at my current collection of guitars and amps, I see that most of them were bought from Brian. He always did his best for me, I enjoyed shooting the breeze with him about gear, having the odd lunch or breakfast with him and hanging around the store. He had his idiosyncrasies, but he was one of the good ones, and there are far too few guys like Brian in the world. I miss him a lot. I hope Tyler and Colin can help Jackie keep enough of the uniqueness to keep the store interesting and in business.


----------



## Saucy Jack (Dec 2, 2014)

I first met Brian in the early 80's when he was working at Mother's on Whyte. He did the set up on my first real guitar, a 24 fret neck through body Atilla ( like an Odessey) with cool electronics like phase shift and coil taps. I asked for really low action. He did an amazing set up with no buzz. After that and even when he was at Avenue, he was the only person I would let set up my guitars. After getting to know him, I think it was not just his skill / experienceand knowledge with guitars that resulted in his impecable repairs but it was also that he actually cared about what he did and the people he knew. When He and Dale opened Cameron Guitars, I would laways vist and try out gear and he would let me take guitars and amps home to try out, some that I bought and some that I did not. He always made time to talk and give me advice on gear and even musical theory questions I had. He was always a really nice, soft spoken, friendly, humble kind of a guy that really knew his stuff. He even explained to me how to do intonation and truss rod adjustments and I eventually did them myself when I could not arrange to have him do them. 
I am sad that he has passed on and my sincere condolences go out to his family. I hope his legacy lives on with Avenue Guitars.


----------



## Kirk Hiltz (Jan 31, 2015)

Sad to hear this, I dealt with him several times and was a pleasure to do business. RIP and condolences to Brian's family and friends.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

Brian would not be happy with the way things have turned with the shop since his passing. What it took Brian years to build up has taken very little time to break down. It's a poisonous atmosphere in there now. It's very sad.


----------

